# Hit me like a ton of bricks



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

I spent a lot of time putting in a signature on my posts after Oliver died. I finally got it right. I don't post very often. I read and leave but tonight I wanted to volunteer to help transport "Nina" from Jill (Ljilly)to Capt. Jack if Jill is able to rehabilitate her to make sure she is safe for Capt. and his family. When I finished my post and sent, there was Oliver's picture and it hit me so hard. It has been two months but it still so hard,I cry every day


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry. You know that quote:
"If you choose to hide it will stay with you longer
If you stand up and face it, it will make you stronger."
There is no win-win situation. I chose the second one but I am not stronger, what is in my heart it is there and it is love for my Buddy and pain for missing him. My heart hurts for you, those first months are unbearable hard. The only comfort is you miss him so much because you love him as much. We will see them again.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Hit me like a ton of bricks - I am so sorry about your feelings.
I feel the same way after 2 months. 

It still so hard - I cry like a river and deeply in my heart.
On the same boat, you are not alone, take good care of yourself. 
So many things to learn from our pets. Amazing journey and life experience...

Sincerely


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

I am so sorry  I know the exact reaction you're speaking of... 

It's WONDERFUL that you want to help Nina!

Deep breaths... And this too shall pass


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stan and Ollie*

I am SO VERY SORRY ABOUT OLIVER, but what a wonderful tribute to him, to offer to help transport Nina, if the need arises.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I can totally understand what you're talking about. Your pain is a couple months old, and I would like to say it subsides, however, I think it just goes under the surface after a while and pops up when you least expect it. 

I lost my heart dog Tucker and it had been a couple years since he passed. My DH and I went to the movies, which we don't do often. As we are sitting there waiting for the show to start there on the screen preview is an ad for our local dog training facility with a group picture in which Tucker was right in the center. I exclaimed "that's Tucker" and started bawling there in the movie theater. Since that day, I've seen him on busses, newspapers and on the side of our training building is a HUGE picture so I see it every time I go there. At least now it's not a suprise. Everytime I pass the picture on the building, I touch him. 

See...It's been eight years and I am tearing up just typing about him. So, if nothing else, know you are NOT alone in your grief.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm very sorry for the loss of Oliver. I understand what you mean. I know that your boy is glad that you're offering to help out.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Oliver. We lost our golden Daisy 8 months ago now and not a moment goes by where she isn't missed. The first few months are the worst so try and stay strong and time will help you a little. Some days will still be worse than others but your wonderful memories of him will help to get you through. We understand your pain so very well, as do others here


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

We're all there with you. We are coming up on the 2 month anniversary of the day our Fozzie went to the Bridge, and I'm still having a hard time. It has gotten a little better, but it's hard not to think of him in terms of: "Fozzie would have loved this." I am already dreading Christmas morning without him there to open his packages. Since Oliver went to the Bridge 9 days before Fozzie, I am sure he was there to greet him, along with all of our other furbabies.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Know what you mean - we've got pics of all of our dogs all over the house, but the pictures that I have on a disc hit me every time.


----------

